# POURQUOI ????



## gillyns (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Mon post va surrement être supprimé mais qu'importe.
Pourquoi avoir fais une rubrique hackintosh sur MacGeneration ? C'est un site consacré aux Mac, pas aux hackintosh !!
Pour des questions sur les hackintosh, allez sur insanelymac.com


----------



## Rémi M (30 Août 2010)

Comme tu le dis, ce forum est consacré à Mac sous *toutes* ses formes


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2010)

Tu as participé à un ou +ieurs sujets dans cette partie du forum, tu as un Hackintosh, et tu viens faire la morale (pour ainsi dire)

Faut m'expliquer.


----------



## Rémi M (30 Août 2010)

Il m'a l'air d'être un farouche fan d'Apple  et qu'il trouverait toujours qu'Apple fait les bonnes choses, même si tous les autres diront le contraire :mouais:


----------



## oniiychan (30 Août 2010)

Là, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité :mouais:




gillyns a dit:


> J'ai eu des Mac depuis ma plus petite enfance, j'adore Apple
> Je voulais une machine évolutive (Mac Pro), mais avec un besoin de core 2  duo voire core i5 (iMac) tout en restant dans un budget fixe d'entre  1000 et 1500 (iMac).
> J'ai donc acheté un iMac mais j'ai vite voulu changer la carte graphique  et là pas moyen, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais BESOIN d'une  machine évolutive.
> J'ai découvert l'univers du hackintosh et je me suis décidé à vendre mon  iMac pour avoir une machine (prix de l'iMac vendu + de l'argent de ma  poche) plus puissante et évolutive.
> ...





gillyns a dit:


> Va voir du coté de insanelymac pour toute les compatibilités.
> 
> J'ai l'expérence de 2 hackintosh, donc 2 cartes mère différentes : la  Gigabyte ga-g31m-es2l (exactement pareil que la ga-g41m-es2l, c'est  juste la "version 2010", rien ne change) et la Asus P6T SE.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Il m'a l'air d'être un farouche fan d'Apple  et qu'il trouverait toujours qu'Apple fait les bonnes choses, même si tous les autres diront le contraire :mouais:


Apple c'est simplement une marque d'ordinateurs, c'est pas une secte, c'est pas un clan fermé d'utilisateurs geeks passant la journée a nettoyer leur mac, ou a lui chanter une chanson pour qu'il dorme bien :rateau:

donc les gens qui disent amen a tout ce que fait apple, je trouve ça "moyen" (je reste dans le langage courant sans debordements divers)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------




oniiychan a dit:


> Là, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité :mouais:


Merci, j'avais la flemme de quoter sa réponse.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2010)

_Hier ist kein warum._


----------



## gillyns (30 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Comme tu le dis, ce forum est consacré à Mac sous *toutes* ses formes



Du point de vue matériel, un hackintosh n'est pas un Mac, donc ce site consacré "aux mac sous toutes ses formes" ce n'est pas pour les hackintosh, parce que ce ne sont pas de vrais Mac.



Rémi M a dit:


> Il m'a l'air d'être un farouche fan d'Apple  et qu'il trouverait toujours qu'Apple fait les bonnes choses, même si tous les autres diront le contraire


Merci de me soutenir 
Je ne conçoit pas un hackintosh sans le design d'un vrai mac, c'est pourquoi j'ai fait le mien dans une coque de PowerMac G5.
Je l'ai fait le plus possible proche d'un Mac Pro : la seule chose qui change d'un Mac Pro c'est le démarrage (on y voit le nom de ma carte mère), et le SAV (le SAV c'est moi)
J'ai été jusqu'à prendre une isight firewire, clavier + souirs Apple.

Je respecte Apple sur tous les ponts, je trouve qu'ils font les meilleurs produits, le meilleur design, les meilleurs technologies, le meilleur SAV,... Le seul problème c'est le prix : j'y ai remédié grâce au hackintosh, au détriment du SAV et ca ne me gène absolument pas.

Ne pas oublier que je possède un MacBook, ici on ne peut pas reprendre le design pour un hackintosh ni y mettre le trackpad Apple, ni encore la batterie longue-durée Apple.

La seule chose dont je peut me passer c'est le SAV, donc je ne ferais jamais de hackintosh portable.


----------



## Rémi M (30 Août 2010)

> Apple c'est simplement une marque d'ordinateurs, c'est pas une secte, c'est pas un clan fermé d'utilisateurs geeks passant la journée a nettoyer leur mac, ou a lui chanter une chanson pour qu'il dorme bien



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, ce n'est qu'une marque qui veut faire du business comme toutes les autres marques 

@gillyns  Tu m'as mal compris, je n'ai pas le même point de vue que toi, pour moi Mac est sous toutes ses formes, si les gens aiment mettre les mains dans le cambouies, et qu'ils arrivent à faire tourner leur machine, j'en suis ravi et je suis même intéressé de voir comment ils ont réussi, toi même en à fait un et tu veux enlever cette aide dans le monde Mac ? Tu te contredis...

Et mon post t'étais consacré, iMacounet m'a devancé, mais je trouve que tu ventes un peu trop les mérites d'Apple, tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de s'offrir un Mac, mais s'ils peuvent s'offrir le système, j'en suis heureux pour eux, et tout ça en total légalité, ce n'est il pas beau ? 

Nous sommes réunis sur ce forum parce que, soit nous aimons la marque, ou alors nous nous intéressons à ce qu'elle fait, il ne faut pas faire une barrière.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> Du point de vue matériel, un hackintosh n'est pas un Mac, donc ce site consacré "aux mac sous toutes ses formes" ce n'est pas pour les hackintosh, parce que ce ne sont pas de vrais Mac.
> 
> 
> Merci de me soutenir
> ...



Et la marmotte mets le chocolat dans le papier d'alu !! :rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------




Rémi M a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, ce n'est qu'une marque qui veut faire du business comme toutes les autres marques
> 
> @gillyns  Tu m'as mal compris, je n'ai pas le même point de vue que toi, pour moi Mac est sous toutes ses formes, si les gens aiment mettre les mains dans le cambouies, et qu'ils arrivent à faire tourner leur machine, j'en suis ravi et je suis même intéressé de voir comment ils ont réussi, toi même en à fait un et tu veux enlever cette aide dans le monde Mac ? Tu te contredis...
> 
> ...



Owned  

gillyns : le jour ou Jobs dit aux utilisateurs Apple les plus "croyants" (apple n'est pas une religion, j'ai oublié de le dire ça)  

Ah ui, je disais : le jour ou ... patati patata  Jobs dit aux gens comme toi d'acheter un Mac Pro 12 Coeurs car il est mieux que tous les autres ordinateurs, tu le fera ? :rateau:


----------



## Anthony (1 Septembre 2010)

> Pourquoi avoir fais une rubrique hackintosh sur MacGeneration ?



Ce n'est pas une rubrique consacrée au Hackintosh, relisez-bien l'intitulé : « Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et hackintosh.». Oui, le Hackintosh vient bien en dernière position.

C'est avant tout un endroit où on discutera de modifs en tous genres, comme du glorieux temps du PPC, modifs qui viennent maintenant bien souvent, c'est un fait, de la communauté Hackintosh, qui fournit nombre de pilotes pour des choses pas officiellement supportées par Mac OS X.

En ce qui concerne le Hackintosh, pour le moment, on se limite à des discussions ultra-généralistes : je suis curieux, et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a vraiment des gens ici qui en ont un, et pourquoi. Il n'est nullement question de se transformer en forum d'aide au Hackintosh, mais en même temps, je ne voyais pas trop où caser cet espace de discussion. C'est là aussi qu'on discutera certainement des aspects légaux de la chose à partir du moment où j'aurais réuni tout ce qu'il faut pour ça, et pas avant.

Question répondue, donc on ferme.

_Et je m'aperçois qu'au changement de pseudo, mon post-it en tête de ce forum, qui s'il avait été lu aurait évité cette question, a disparu, il me faudra donc le remettre._


----------

